# Vape Store near Sun City?



## SinnerG (22/3/18)

So I'm off on a week vacation next week to Kwa Maritane near Sun City. School holidays. My kid's first flight. 
I'm flat out broke this month, leaving on Monday 26th, but pay day is only Tuesday 27th.  So I'm getting on a plane without decent juices. I'll slap some of my concentrates together, but I don't have nic on hand.

Just want to know if there is any sort of vape shop at/near Sun City. I see one in Rustenburg, but that's a 120km trek.

I don't want to be left with the only option of having to buy a pack of cigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Stop in Durbs and borrow/steal out my cupboard


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Moving to "Who has Stock?" so that vendors can reply too @SinnerG !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG (22/3/18)

Thanks @Stosta.

@Paul33, I wish, but we're going from airport straight to resort.

I suppose I'll have to do the "hey, honey, let's go see what's in Rustenberg"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

I hear rustenberg is beautiful this time of the year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> I hear rustenberg is beautiful this time of the year


If it has a nicotine supplier then even KwaMashu is beautiful!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG (25/3/18)

Looks like I might head down to Randburg sometime in the week, hopefully that isn't Friday only. 
Busy making up 2 60ml bottles of "stuff". Just slapped some Hardwick's Rodeo and some Vanillin into a bottle, and then Sweet Lychee, Forest Fruit, WS23 and little menthol into another. Absolutely 0% nic.  This is gonna hurt.

Maybe I'm lucky and there's a Spar around the area and I'll grab a VAP3 if they have. I often see them at Spar, but have never tried any.


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

SinnerG said:


> Looks like I might head down to Randburg sometime in the week, hopefully that isn't Friday only.
> Busy making up 2 60ml bottles of "stuff". Just slapped some Hardwick's Rodeo and some Vanillin into a bottle, and then Sweet Lychee, Forest Fruit, WS23 and little menthol into another. Absolutely 0% nic.  This is gonna hurt.
> 
> Maybe I'm lucky and there's a Spar around the area and I'll grab a VAP3 if they have. I often see them at Spar, but have never tried any.



@SinnerG I've tried the VAP3 Vanilla and it was OK. Nothing to write home about but acceptable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (29/3/18)

No vap3 at the local spar, and everything is 12mg for MTL, pens, etc. Thought about grabbing something in running half in one of my slapstick mixes. But no.

So today we made it to rustenburg for breakfast. Sooo...







Only 3mg but I hit it so hard when I got back to the resort that I got a little buzz. Picked it up at Vape Don. Quick transaction and friendly people. Sadly no Moondrops, so I took what I knew. Nom nom nom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

